# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  شكوى لرد الاعتبار !!!

## الأبيض ضميرك

*شكوى
والشكيه لغير الله مذله
كنت الى الأمس القريب العضو الوحيد الذى يملك جاموسه معتبره فى هذا المنبر
الى ان جاء المدعو Kamal Satti ولطشها منى فى بوست
(الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن) لزوما شنو والذى كتب بواسطه Jimmy_Doe
اتقدم بهذه الشكوى بمعاونة حضرة الأوفوكاتو الاستاذ ابراهيم عطيه
ضد كمال ساتى و   فى انتظار رد الاعتبار   
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*وانا  شاهد  اول  ضد  المتهم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اصلو جاموستك بقت هاملة حايمة من بيت لي بيت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هههههههه
حليل زمن الجاموسة
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*كان عرفناها كنا زمان لطشناها
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يعنى شنو التجاهل ده يا حضرة الأوفوكاتو ؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ههههه حسين يا خوى انا عامل زى الاطرش فى الزفه
فهمنى براحه لانو فهمى تقيييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ما هو يا مريخابى واعتز الجمله بتاعة ( تطسنى جاموسه عميه لو كنت فاهم حاجه) كنت انا بستعملها  لما امر بموقف زى الانت مريت بيهو هسه . . . يعنى ما بكون فاهم الحاصل فى البوست من مناقشات الأعضاء . . . لذلك الجماعه كلما اكتب ليهم الجمله دى كانوا بيعيدو لى الكلام بهدوء ويورونى الحاصل  . . . وبس !! أمس جا كمال ساتى وخطف الجاموسه لذلك كان الاحتجاج
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تطسني جاموسة كان ما وقفت معاك في قضيتك العادلة دي
حليل الجاموسة 
ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

شكوى

والشكيه لغير الله مذله

كنت الى الأمس القريب العضو الوحيد الذى يملك جاموسه معتبره فى هذا المنبر

الى ان جاء المدعو Kamal Satti ولطشها منى فى بوست

(الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن) لزوما شنو والذى كتب بواسطه Jimmy_Doe

اتقدم بهذه الشكوى بمعاونة حضرة الأوفوكاتو الاستاذ ابراهيم عطيه

ضد كمال ساتىو فى انتظار رد الاعتبار 



انذار قانوني الي المدعو كمال ساتي
نيابة عن موكلي صاحب الجاموسة الحصري بمنبر مريخاب اونلاين انهي عليك الانذار التالي نصه:
1/ انه بتاريخ 27/1/2015م في بوست (الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن) لزوما شنو؟بالمشاركة (7) منذ 13ساعة مضت قمت متعمدا وبسوء قصد بدون اذن وموافقة من موكلي وتغولت وتعديت علي حقوقه الحصرية واوردت عبارة تنطحني جاموسة عميه في تلك المشاركة وانت تعلم تماما ان موكلي اشتهر بذلك وتم تسجيل ذلك مما يعني التعدي علي حقوقة الفكرية وعبارة الشهرة التي انفرد بها موكلي
2/ عليه وبما انك تنتسب لفخر البلد وزعيمها الاوحد ولرغبة موكلي بنهو الامر بصورة صفوية بهذا انذرك بدفع مبلغ وقدره 100000 دولار تعويضا له مع كتابة اعتذار مرفق واعلان التوبة من تكرار الفعل وذلك خلال (48) ساعة فقط من استلامكم لهذا الانذار
3/ فالتعلم انه في حالة فشلكم والانصياع بماجاء بهذا الانذار في الموعد المضروب سوف اضطر آسفا باللجوء الي الطرق القانونية الكفيلة بصيانة حقوق موكلي الشيء الذي سيكبدك الكثير من رسوم تقاضي واتعاب
هذا مالزم توضيحه
صدر تحت توقيعي وختمي يوم 28/1/2015
******************************
هذا هو دليل موكلي منقول من بوست Jimmy_Doe

Kamal Satti 


مريخي متميز 
 
الحالة غير متصل
تاريخ التسجيل Nov 2014
المشاركات 227
معدل تقييم المستوى 3



 رد: (الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن) لزوما شنو؟كما يقول يونس شلبي تنطحني جاموسة عمية لو كنت فاهم ليه بعملوها غير تزيد لينا عدد الصفحات. 






*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*هههههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
لكن والله يا حضرة الأوفوكاتو عملتها جد جد !!
بقيتنى زى عصمت بتاع شعار الهلال

تماس:-
الغريبه كمال ساتى داقى طناش !!
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*الاخ. الأبيض ضميرك لم أكن ادري انك كومر من زمن يونس شلبي.  و بما انني حديث عهد بالمنبر ١١/٢٠١٤.  و بكل صدق لم ارى استخدامك لها و الا كنت اعطيك حقوق اللطش من يونس شلبي كاملة.  العزر مرة اخرى .
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

انذار قانوني الي المدعو كمال ساتي
نيابة عن موكلي صاحب الجاموسة الحصري بمنبر مريخاب اونلاين انهي عليك الانذار التالي نصه:
1/ انه بتاريخ 27/1/2015م في بوست (الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن) لزوما شنو؟بالمشاركة (7) منذ 13ساعة مضت قمت متعمدا وبسوء قصد بدون اذن وموافقة من موكلي وتغولت وتعديت علي حقوقه الحصرية واوردت عبارة تنطحني جاموسة عميه في تلك المشاركة وانت تعلم تماما ان موكلي اشتهر بذلك وتم تسجيل ذلك مما يعني التعدي علي حقوقة الفكرية وعبارة الشهرة التي انفرد بها موكلي
2/ عليه وبما انك تنتسب لفخر البلد وزعيمها الاوحد ولرغبة موكلي بنهو الامر بصورة صفوية بهذا انذرك بدفع مبلغ وقدره 100000 دولار تعويضا له مع كتابة اعتذار مرفق واعلان التوبة من تكرار الفعل وذلك خلال (48) ساعة فقط من استلامكم لهذا الانذار
3/ فالتعلم انه في حالة فشلكم والانصياع بماجاء بهذا الانذار في الموعد المضروب سوف اضطر آسفا باللجوء الي الطرق القانونية الكفيلة بصيانة حقوق موكلي الشيء الذي سيكبدك الكثير من رسوم تقاضي واتعاب
هذا مالزم توضيحه
صدر تحت توقيعي وختمي يوم 28/1/2015
******************************
هذا هو دليل موكلي منقول من بوست Jimmy_Doe

Kamal Satti 


مريخي متميز 
 
الحالة غير متصل
تاريخ التسجيل Nov 2014
المشاركات 227
معدل تقييم المستوى 3



 رد: (الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن) لزوما شنو؟كما يقول يونس شلبي تنطحني جاموسة عمية لو كنت فاهم ليه بعملوها غير تزيد لينا عدد الصفحات. 









الدفاع:
وبما ان الاول كان يستخدم المفردة تتسطني
والثاني استخدم مفردة تنطحني...
فان موكلي لم يقوم باستخدم المفردة لاختلاف المعاني
تتسطني ...هنا الطس يمكن ان يكون بالقدمين او الراس او الزيل او الحنك والي ماشابه في اي جزء من الاجزاء...
اما النطح فجميع المنحوطات تكون منحوطة بالقرن ...او الراس ...
فلذا اطلب من المحكمة شطب القضية لانها لا تتشابه من حيث المعني والمضمون
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*تعيش حسن زيادة ارجو من المنبر تثنية اقتراح الاخ حسن.
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هههههههها،
جابت ليها محامى وسجن،،،
حوووووولا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انت يا حسن سكر زياده طلعت لينا من وين ؟؟
ثم تانيا كمال ساتى كان وكلك
ناس تخش بين البصله وقشرتها !!!
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*حسن زيادة وكيل الحق.  وانا ما عاوز ازيد المواضيع و اتكلم عن المحامين البيصحو الساعة ثلاثة صباحا كل يوم.
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					



الدفاع:
وبما ان الاول كان يستخدم المفردة تتسطني
والثاني استخدم مفردة تنطحني...
فان موكلي لم يقوم باستخدم المفردة لاختلاف المعاني
تتسطني ...هنا الطس يمكن ان يكون بالقدمين او الراس او الزيل او الحنك والي ماشابه في اي جزء من الاجزاء...
اما النطح فجميع المنحوطات تكون منحوطة بالقرن ...او الراس ...
فلذا اطلب من المحكمة شطب القضية لانها لا تتشابه من حيث المعني والمضمون



دفاعك ده مردود عليه  وبه ثغرة  واضحة لاتفوت علينا ان موكلي لايستخدم العبارة الواردة في مذكرة دفاعكم هي كما واضحة بعالية (تتسطني) بحثت في المنجد الابجدي كلمة سطن ولم اجد لها وعمك قوقل غلبو يكتبها علي الاطلاق جاب كلمة سلطان وستان .. بالتالي اصبح موكلك في عنق الزجاجة  مدان مدان ولازم تقدموا طلب استرحام ....
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*طسَّ  فلانًا : طعنه او صدمه.  و الجاموس لا يطس انما ينطح.  بالمناسبة اسمي كمال ساتي و بشرح ليكم في العربي.
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

طسَّ فلانًا : طعنه او صدمه. و الجاموس لا يطس انما ينطح. بالمناسبة اسمي كمال ساتي و بشرح ليكم في العربي.



الزوغان ماحبابو دفاعك اتي بكلمة تتسطني وتعني بعد حذف حرفي التاء والياء في اخر الكلمة يصبح اصل العبارة سطن  ولو قبلنا بالتاء الثانية تبقي الكلمة تسطن وين الطس في هذه الكلمة قلت ليكم عمكم قوقل حيرتو؟؟؟؟


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

طسَّ فلانًا : طعنه او صدمه. و الجاموس لا يطس انما ينطح. بالمناسبة اسمي كمال ساتي و بشرح ليكم في العربي.



اها يامحامي الدفاع لقد اقر المتهم صراحة ان الجاموس ينطح وبالتالي هو يتفق مع موكلي في استخدام لفظ الجاموسة مع النطح عليه انتهت القضية بأعتراف المتهم والاعتراف سيد الادلة رفعت الجلسة

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الابيض ضميرك حول الاتعاب الموضوع انتهي
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*و ما تستلم الا بالدرهم
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*حضرت المحامي قال كما يقول يونس شلبي في مرافعته طيب يونس شلبي ده همس بيها لموكلك في اذنه
                        	*

----------

